# Kabinett will Handy-Nutzer besser vor Verschuldung schützen



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2005)

Scheinbar tut sich in der Gesetzgebung etwas. Bin gespannt was da letztendlich herauskommt.

_Das Bundeskabinett berät am heutigen Mittwoch über einen besseren Schutz von Handy-Nutzern vor überhöhten Tarifen. Mit der "Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften" soll verhindert werden, dass sich Handy-Nutzer mit teuren SMS-Diensten -- wie beim Herunterladen von Klingeltönen -- verschulden.  

Die Berliner Zeitung berichtet unter Berufung auf die ihr vorliegende Beschlussvorlage, dass unter anderem Anbieter von SMS-Diensten die Kunden ab einem Preis von einem Euro pro Minute künftig auf die Kosten hinweisen müssen. Anbieter von Auskunftsdiensten müssen dies ab einem Preis von drei Euro pro Minute tun. Vor dem Abschluss eines Abos etwa für Handy-Logos sollen die Anbieter ihren Kunden per SMS die Vertragsbedingungen mitteilen müssen. Diese muss der Verbraucher bestätigen, bevor der Vertrag in Kraft tritt.

Ferner sollen alle Telekommunikationsanbieter verpflichtet werden, den Preis einer Call-by-Call-Verbindung vorher anzusagen. Die Grünen begrüßen laut Zeitung die Novelle im Grundsatz, fordern aber Nachbesserungen. (dpa) / (tol/c't) _

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55824


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55868



> Bundesregierung will Handy- und Telefonkunden vor überhöhten Preisen schützen
> 
> Handy- und Telefonkunden sollen künftig vor überhöhten Preisen geschützt werden. Das sieht ein Gesetzentwurf vor, dem das Bundeskabinett auf Vorschlag von Wirtschaftsminister Wolfgang Clement (SPD) am heutigen Mittwoch *zugestimmt * hat.



ein erster Schritt....


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2005)

hier gehts weiter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9067


----------

